# directv protection plan



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

i own my directv receiver will directv protection plan replace it if it goes bad?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

lartomar2002 said:


> i own my directv receiver will directv protection plan replace it if it goes bad?


I believe so, but if you upgrade during the replacement, all bets are off. It might then be leased.


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

it was an upgrade from sd to hd


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Owned is replaced with owned via PP.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Let's be clear:

If you own a receiver, and it dies and is replaced under the Protection Plan (which will ONLY replace that receiver with a receiver in the same family), then the replaced receiver will also be owned.

So, if you have an owned SD-DVR, and it dies, the PP will replace it with another owned SD-DVR.

BUT... if you UPGRADE, meaning you change receiver types, then the Protection Plan isn't involved, and it's a leased upgrade.

If you have an SD-DVR that dies, and you call in, and they offer to replace it with another SD-DVR, that's the Protection Plan. If you then ask "can I get an HD-DVR instead?" and they say "sure", you are UPGRADING, and your upgrade receiver is leased.

The 4 types of receivers are:

- SD Receiver
- SD-DVR
- HD Receiver
- HD-DVR

You cannot change from one type to another without it being considered an upgrade.


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

i purchased the hd22-100 used and now it has gone bad so you mean they will repace it with another previously owned hd-dvr?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

lartomar2002 said:


> i purchased the hd22-100 used and now it has gone bad so you mean they will repace it with another previously owned hd-dvr?


If (and that's a big if) your receiver is really owned, then DIRECTV will replace it with another receiver of the same family (as previous described by BZ), and that replacement receiver will also be owned.

Whether or not the receiver they send you is new or a refurb, I do not know.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Whether or not the receiver they send you is new or a refurb, I do not know.


And neither does DirecTV, although in most cases it will be a refurb.

- Merg


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

i do own it, dtv was notified and concurred it was not a leased receiver when i callled to upgrade.


----------



## satguy22 (Oct 1, 2006)

They will get you in the end. Sorry


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

satguy22 said:


> They will get you in the end. Sorry


No they won't. Directv replaced my 'owned' H20 with a H21 without issue. And yes, I still own the H21.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

lartomar2002 said:


> i do own it, dtv was notified and concurred it was not a leased receiver when i callled to upgrade.


If you called to UPGRADE, then you're going to be UPGRADED and end up with a leased receiver.

The only way your owned receiver will be replaced with another owned receiver is if it is replaced by the protection plan, and when that happens, you will receive the same type of receiver that you had before. SD receivers will be replaced with SD receivers. SD-DVRs will be replaced with SD-DVRs. HD receivers will be replaced with HD receivers. Etc.

If you change receiver types, say, HD receiver to HD-DVR, that is NOT a protection plan replacement, but an UPGRADE, and UPGRADES do not retain owned status.


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

i upgraded before having problems.


----------

